# How difficult was the A+ test?



## Armymanis

Hello Everyone! 

I am pretty excited! I have been working with computers and studying for my A+ test for over a month now. I am taking a class right now that covers everything that is in the A+ test, and I mean absolutely everything. I am getting bored taking their practice tests over and over again because I keep getting between 84%-100% on 50 questions per test. Should I start reading the comptia A+ study guide book for my preparation for my june 23rd exam?


----------



## Madcatz

The test was easy for me, though I think I got lucky and had like only two printer questions. Friend of mine took the test at the same time as me, he failed but had alot of printer questions.

I would suggest going online and doing different practice tests, if your doing the same one over and over again, you probably have the questions memorized. But also make sure you know laser printer basics and how they print (if printers are still on the test, I took it 5 years ago, lol)


----------



## tim19889

I've been studying with the latest book by Mike Meyers for Comptia A+ certification, and he says yes they still do test you pretty heavily on printers. Especially laser printers. It helps if you remember the 6 steps a laser printer takes to print.
C-clean the drum
C-charge the drum
W-write to the drum
D-Develop Image
T-Transfer image from drum to paper
F-Fuse the image on the paper

Remember ccwdtf, and learn what parts of the printer does each step .


----------



## greenbrucelee

Everyones A+ is different as is the same with other exams. You may get a lot of questions on Printers you may only get a couple you will also get questions which do not get marked as they are beta questions for when they revise the question pool.

So my advice is to study and practice as much as you can. One thing I must add is free practice exams are usually crap or they are braindumps (the real questions) using braindumps can get you decertified and stopped from taking any IT certifications again. People who use braindumps have no business working in IT and it's their fault that the IT industry has been devalued.

Good practice exams usually cost you money but getting a good practice exam is worth paying for. I recommend Boson as the best with Transcender, preplogic and trainsignal being good too.


----------

